# 2014 Walt Disney World Halloween Merchandise



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

A few more pics of Merchandise and the display set-ups with some cool busts to look like graveyard scenes











































Here are the display set-ups in the store:











































Here is a selection of Haunted Mansion and Halloween Stuff at the Christmas shop in Liberty Square:


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Cool stuff! Thanks for the post. 

I wish Disney would do a bit more darker stuff. Not saying there's anything wrong with the Fab 5 stuff, but i'd love to see a little more focus on villains and maybe some stuff that's not quite so bright. There's some pretty scary moments in those old Disney films and it'd be great to see 'em represented. Looks like an amazing display though. The Snow White witch bowl is great.. And there IS something kinda creepy about the Skellington Mickey.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Wow! Cool stuff! Thanks for the post.
> 
> I wish Disney would do a bit more darker stuff. Not saying there's anything wrong with the Fab 5 stuff, but i'd love to see a little more focus on villains and maybe some stuff that's not quite so bright. There's some pretty scary moments in those old Disney films and it'd be great to see 'em represented. Looks like an amazing display though. The Snow White witch bowl is great.. And there IS something kinda creepy about the Skellington Mickey.


YES! At Disneyland, the Villains are on all the print material, posters, billboards and TV commercials advertising Halloweentime...yet there is rarely anything villain related for sale. What gives? 
I love Jack Skellington as much as everybody else, but I sure wish there was more villain inspired items to purchase.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆLike the Headless Horseman! Represent! You would think that would be a no brainer.

But I'm grateful that Disney gets into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

It's ironic that disney puts so much work into the princesses of their movies and people end up liking the villian better
It would be nice if they did make their merchandise darker, when is the new haunted mansion gift shop supposed to open, I am so excited!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I also think it'd b nice to see more faithful representations of things like the hitchhiking ghosts and the singing busts, but the tooned-up versions are pretty cool. It's great that they used busts in the display.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Just came back from a trip to the Magic Kingdom. I spotted their Halloween display in the Emporium store, and thought I would share all the new goodies with you all.
> 
> View attachment 207919
> 
> ...


Oh...I'm gonna haff to call WDW and see if i can get them to send me that pumpkin. *sigh* Yer makin it hard for me to stick to my resolution of not going to Disney this fall! LOL.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't wait to get there in October.!! Love the displays. Is this the big shop right on Main Street?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Would love to go to Disney during Halloween Season!!! On the bucket list! 

Love the witch bowl & the Mickey skellington!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

spookybella, 

Halloween at Disneyworld is the absolute most fun EVER. I am kinda bummed that we aren't going this year (the first year we've missed in 8 years) but dh said I could have a vacation home or a trip to Disney...I picked the cabin. Guess I'll just have to decorate it in Disney.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> spookybella,
> 
> Halloween at Disneyworld is the absolute most fun EVER. I am kinda bummed that we aren't going this year (the first year we've missed in 8 years) but dh said I could have a vacation home or a trip to Disney...I picked the cabin. Guess I'll just have to decorate it in Disney.


I'm planning a visit in October, any tips?


----------



## Debbie_High (Aug 1, 2014)

Which one is the Emporium Store?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I will be at Disney World the week before Halloween also and have tickets to Mickey's not so scary party--can't wait. Hope there is still plenty of Halloween merchandise. They are having a "dance with the villains party" as part of the celebration this year--and I believe they do focus on them quite a bit at the party. I am not a huge fan of "cute" Halloween, but I have heard lots of good things about this event. Will try to post pics and comments when I return... You are able to wear a costume (with some restrictions)--thinking I will just pack a witch hat and wear it with my usual black outfit with striped witch tights. It is hard to pack much of a costume when you are flying...especially on a broom...


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Debbie_High said:


> Which one is the Emporium Store?


The huge one on the left side of Main Street as you walk in.


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Minshe said:


> I will be at Disney World the week before Halloween also and have tickets to Mickey's not so scary party--can't wait. Hope there is still plenty of Halloween merchandise. They are having a "dance with the villains party" as part of the celebration this year--and I believe they do focus on them quite a bit at the party. I am not a huge fan of "cute" Halloween, but I have heard lots of good things about this event. Will try to post pics and comments when I return... You are able to wear a costume (with some restrictions)--thinking I will just pack a witch hat and wear it with my usual black outfit with striped witch tights. It is hard to pack much of a costume when you are flying...especially on a broom...



The event is a lot of fun. Great people-watching, and one of the best fireworks shows they do. Be sure to camp out early for a spot to watch the parade (second one usually less crowded).


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks seventy-one any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Minshe said:


> I will be at Disney World the week before Halloween also and have tickets to Mickey's not so scary party--can't wait. Hope there is still plenty of Halloween merchandise. They are having a "dance with the villains party" as part of the celebration this year--and I believe they do focus on them quite a bit at the party. I am not a huge fan of "cute" Halloween, but I have heard lots of good things about this event. Will try to post pics and comments when I return... You are able to wear a costume (with some restrictions)--thinking I will just pack a witch hat and wear it with my usual black outfit with striped witch tights. It is hard to pack much of a costume when you are flying...especially on a broom...


it is absolutely TOOOO Much fun! My favorite part is the ride of the Headless Horseman at the beginning of the parade. I am jealous...I wish I was going this year. But I will be there next year.


----------



## juliaghoulia (Aug 4, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> It's ironic that disney puts so much work into the princesses of their movies and people end up liking the villian better
> It would be nice if they did make their merchandise darker, when is the new haunted mansion gift shop supposed to open, I am so excited!!!


I just saw on a blog that the store is pushed back to open until Jan 2015, after the HM refurbish is done .....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Love it! Guess I need to call the merchandise line tomorrow! Ty!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

None of this is available online through the Disney store is it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> None of this is available online through the Disney store is it?


not as far as I can tell. You CAN call Disney merchandising or email them. Taken from the disboards.com:

You can call the Merchandise Guest Services at 1877-560-6477 or email them at [email protected] and tell them what you want and they will try to locate it and ship it to you. HTH.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> not as far as I can tell. You CAN call Disney merchandising or email them. Taken from the disboards.com:
> 
> You can call the Merchandise Guest Services at 1877-560-6477 or email them at [email protected] and tell them what you want and they will try to locate it and ship it to you. HTH.


Thank you!!! I had no idea they do that!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I want it all! Can't wait for Mickey's Halloween Party


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Minshe said:


> thanks seventy-one any tips are much appreciated!


You will be suprised at how many people dress up. I know I am every time I go.

When you watch the fireworks, make sure you are near a building or right in front of the castle. You want to hear the music. It's Grim Grinning Ghosts and it is awesome. We didn't realize this the first year we did it and, therefore, not in a good spot. And absolutely make sure you camp out for a good spot for the parade as it is, IMHO, the best parade they put on. The gravediggers making sparks with their shovels and the haunted mansion dancers are my personal favorites. Stay all night, too, because after the second parade the parade performers are released to run amok throughout the park after the second show. My 30 year old brother was repeatedly accosted by ghost Pooh Bear and ghouls all night. It was great. And, last, if you want any of the special party merch, stalk the areas where the they are gonna release it (it's not all over, it's just in designated areas) and it goes fast.

Those are my best tips. So jealous. I love going in the fall. Halloween and Food & Wine are the best events.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't go to the Halloween Party on Halloween night though. It's super crowded. We been several times, and two years ago we went on Halloween night. I had never seen the party that crowded. It wasn't as enjoyable as the other times.

Wickedwillingwench, the headless horseman ride is my favorite part too. The first time we went we were at Liberty Square, and a man dress in Colonial wear came out first and told the story of the headless horseman. Then the horseman made his ride. I have never seen the story teller again. I also love the gravediggers and their sparking shovels.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Don't go to the Halloween Party on Halloween night though. It's super crowded. We been several times, and two years ago we went on Halloween night. I had never seen the party that crowded. It wasn't as enjoyable as the other times.


I second this, been to MNSSHP a few times and it was great. Last year went on Halloween and had a not so fabulous time due to the huge crowd. Also a lot of the merchandise sells out early in the lead up MNSSH parties. Will always go early from now on.

Thanks for posting up all the photos, now I got to see if someone I know is going this year.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

The parade, decorations and fireworks at WDW during the Halloween season are definitely worth the trip!!!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will be posting a lot of it online later this month (they have opened their Halloween shop towards the end of August previous years). We are huge Disney fans and I always look forward to their Halloween merchandise. If you wait for it to be online, you have a chance at free shipping and other discounts.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

You're going to MNSSHP? I'm so jealous! It is the BEST time. I went with my best friend in 2007 and we were running around the park in our costumes, such fun. The cast definitely pays a lot more attention to people costumed in Disney stuff. I was just a plain old pirate but my friend was the Evil Queen and the cast just loved her. They usually have a ghost woman sitting in front of the Haunted Mansion interacting with people, she's very funny. I agree with what everyone's already said here...the parade at the Halloween party is the BEST, definitely not to be missed. Whenever I'm lucky enough to visit Disney I usually use parade and fireworks time as a chance to pretty much walk onto my favorite rides but I DO NOT miss the parade and fireworks at the Halloween party. Altogether there's just something awesome about bashing around the Magic Kingdom, after dark, in costumes. Such a great time, enjoy yourselves!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Amazing! I really liked the Boo to You! signs and the pumpkin next to it, the shirts, the hat, the lights, and especially the countdown. Of course, I adore ALL of the items! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost (Aug 19, 2014)

Not WDW, but Disneyland had their release/signing of "Ghostly Materials", the art showcase celebrating 45 years of The Haunted Mansion on Saturday: http://www.insidethemagic.net/photos/photos-haunted-mansion-45th-anniversary-art-gallery-debuts-at-disneyland-with-unique-limited-edition-merchandise/

Every piece is amazing!! Let's hope the other HM merchandise they've been teasing us all with since June materializes SOON! I'm going this weekend to check things out and will submit a full report


----------

